# Dew Tour



## mstaylor (Jul 2, 2011)

We just got the contract for the labor to build the Dew Tour in OC,MD. It looks to be a great build to do a ton of work for my guys. I see a lot of fork time for me, I usually oversee everything and am the head rigger but I am also our best class 7 fork drivers. It will be a challenge because it will be built in deep sand. I have never used a Lull in that loose of sand. When we did Mountain stages out there we used rubber tired loaders with forks. If we have to go that route then I am proobably the only one of my guys that drive one. 
Anybody ever worked on this show or others like it? I did build a halfpipe for Tony Hawk's BoomBoomHuckjam a couple of years ago.


----------



## shiben (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the dew tour?


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 4, 2011)

It is a national sports event for BMX,skateboarding and other events. There will also be concerts involved. We will be building on the sand covering about 5 blocks. News: Dew Tour Announces 2011 Schedule and Key Enhancements Ths is about 25 miles from my house.


----------



## shiben (Jul 4, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> It is a national sports event for BMX,skateboarding and other events. There will also be concerts involved. We will be building on the sand covering about 5 blocks. News: Dew Tour Announces 2011 Schedule and Key Enhancements Ths is about 25 miles from my house.


 
Wow. Thats kind of nutty... So is your company doing all the builds on each stop, or just the one near you?

Also, how do you go about anchoring that much stuff in sand?


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 4, 2011)

Just the OC stop. It is a lot of gravity. I have a feeling there will be some jersey walls used and probably some anchors. I will be the lead from my company, I will have to oversee all the construction and labor calls. It will be interesting and hopefully a lot of fun. We start on the eleventh.
The crews will vary from ten guys to sixty. Then I still have to cover our other obligations.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 4, 2011)

Michael,

I am not sure here if you are talking about the concert portion of the event, or the actual ramps/park/street courses. So if I'm sending you in the wrong direction, sorry. However:


The guy who I believe runs things for the Dew Tour, at least from the riding end of things, is Dennis McCoy. Dennis has been around forever in BMX, has won a ton of titles, toured all over in BMX, and in general I would say has his stuff together. It's been a while since I've crossed his path (think early 80's!) so there's no way I can say I know him, but his reputation is that of sincerely good guy.

Try contacting him through his production company maybe?
McCoy Productions
bikesrule.com | 2011 Dew Tour

It's not much as websites go IMHO. But at least there is an email contact. I will call around and see if anyone I know has his contact info, just in case this is what you're lookin' for. 

That's right. I am a grown man who (still) rides kids bikes. B-M-X!


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 5, 2011)

We will be doing it all, the riding portion and the stage. The stage will probably just be a SL 250. However the riding areas will need lights for TV. I'm excited, it is a good contract for a local company. I fully expect that the show guys will know their stuff. I also fully expect an array of situations that will need to solved. That's my forte.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 6, 2011)

Any luck? I haven't been able to come up with anything here due to the usual: work all night, sleep all day.

Still have a couple people to call though.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 6, 2011)

My boss has been talking to them so I stay out of it until they get here. He does the scheduling and billing. I take care of site problems, labor, placement of things, how things are rigged, whatever comes up that needs handling. About that no sleep thing. I am doing Maranda Lampert Sunday, loadout starts at 9:30. I figure we should be done between 12:30 and 1:00. The load-in for the Dew tour starts at 2:00AM. Guess who is the boss on both jobs? As I tell my boss, that sleep thing is way overrated.  The staging area to load on the beach is going to be directly in front of my boss' house.


----------



## shiben (Jul 7, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> My boss has been talking to them so I stay out of it until they get here. He does the scheduling and billing. I take care of site problems, labor, placement of things, how things are rigged, whatever comes up that needs handling. About that no sleep thing. I am doing Maranda Lampert Sunday, loadout starts at 9:30. I figure we should be done between 12:30 and 1:00. The load-in for the Dew tour starts at 2:00AM. Guess who is the boss on both jobs? As I tell my boss, that sleep thing is way overrated.  The staging area to load on the beach is going to be directly in front of my boss' house.


 
Cool so he knows you will be taking naps at his place, right?


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 7, 2011)

We have thee oceanfront condos set up to house the guys when they are off. It will be sleeping bag time but it beats driving back and forth.


----------



## Codyshoe (Jul 8, 2011)

Michael,

Hey there, my name is Cody Shoemaker. I am a local in the downtown area of Ocean City, MD. I have lived here all my life and have been an avid skateboarder since I was little. I am 20 years old and attend college at College of Charleston in South Carolina. I was very excited when I heard the news that the Dew Tour was coming to my town. I have had much experience throughout my years in the skateboard industry and i would be very interested in helpin you out with the construction of the ramps or any other aspect of the contest that you may need help with. If you are interested and need an extra hand I am willing to help out with anything. Feel free to shoot me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 302 245 7582. Cant wait for the Tour!

Cody Shoemaker


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 8, 2011)

I will pass your info on the Bob, he handles all the schedules. Do you have any stagehand experience. I need to let Bob know how to place you.


----------



## chausman (Jul 8, 2011)

Codyshoe said:


> Michael,
> 
> Hey there, my name is Cody Shoemaker. I am a local in the downtown area of Ocean City, MD. I have lived here all my life and have been an avid skateboarder since I was little. I am 20 years old and attend college at College of Charleston in South Carolina. I was very excited when I heard the news that the Dew Tour was coming to my town. I have had much experience throughout my years in the skateboard industry and i would be very interested in helpin you out with the construction of the ramps or any other aspect of the contest that you may need help with. If you are interested and need an extra hand I am willing to help out with anything. Feel free to shoot me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 302 245 7582. Cant wait for the Tour!
> 
> Cody Shoemaker


 
Welcome to the booth!

I would suggest you first, edit your post to not include your email and phone number, and then PM MSTaylor with your contact information offline. Either by clicking his name, and selecting Private Message, or by clicking here. [pm]MSTaylor[/pm]

And maybe copy this introduction over to the New Members forum.

Edit, well, at least he saw it!


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 12, 2011)

Codyshoe said:


> Michael,
> 
> Hey there, my name is Cody Shoemaker. I am a local in the downtown area of Ocean City, MD. I have lived here all my life and have been an avid skateboarder since I was little. I am 20 years old and attend college at College of Charleston in South Carolina. I was very excited when I heard the news that the Dew Tour was coming to my town. I have had much experience throughout my years in the skateboard industry and i would be very interested in helpin you out with the construction of the ramps or any other aspect of the contest that you may need help with. If you are interested and need an extra hand I am willing to help out with anything. Feel free to shoot me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 302 245 7582. Cant wait for the Tour!
> 
> Cody Shoemaker


 
Cody, there's also this:
Alli Action Sports Jobs

Also: I can't land my frontside hardflips. What am I doing wrong? Please ignore that I am 41. I am sure that has nothing to do with it! 

Also, having worked crews with folks who are there because they are into what the event showcases: remember, be a worker first and a fan third or fourth. I've had to kick guys out the day before finals 'cause they are so busy sweating the pros' that they forget to do what needs to be done.

Brian


----------



## chausman (Jul 13, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> Brian


 
Well, one step closer to finding out who What Rigger? is!


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 13, 2011)

One step closer, and 12 years behind. I'm talking about working the Women's World Cup 1999 at the Rose Bowl and having to yank one of my volunteers credentials the day before the finals where the US beat China. 

"Marcus! Leave her (Mia Hamm) alone! See that look on her face? She is practicing for the biggest thing she has ever done. She does not want to hear you ask for her t-shirt!"

If you think that game against Brazil was epic, the other day, you'd be right!

Maybe someday I'll tell you about parking next to Jeremy McGrath, and chilling at Supercross races. Salient point: I got more pro swag by doing the gig and NOT asking for anything.

Rant over. Again.


----------



## avkid (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't you just love amateur local crew sometimes?


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I survived. I broke my comp[utor so I have had no internet access since I left. It was a great almost three weeks, long hours, but it was worth it. It was the highest attended Dew Tour so far, it was successful for most of the businesses in OC and it was very profitable for our company. I have a bunch of pictures that I haven't had time to put up yet. I actually just finished my last shift at 9:00 AM today.


----------

